# Good Dispensing Bottles?



## N.Campbell (23 Jul 2011)

Anybody using a pump dispenser bottle to dose ferts? I would like to find a pump dispenser top that outlets a precise amount (e.g. 2ml, 5ml or 10ml) consistently. Anybody know of anybody who sells them for ideally under £5. Also i would like one that fits a 500ml or 750ml bottle.

Cheers,   
Neil


----------



## Westyggx (23 Jul 2011)

id also like to know about these, tried looking online but there only small bottles.


----------



## GHNelson (24 Jul 2011)

Hi 
I purchased 4 of these  :arrow: http://www.ampulla.co.uk/Shop-For-Glass ... 1-169-186/
The largest is 500ml but they are very good quality.
I think you can get aluminium also.
hoggie


----------



## N.Campbell (24 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the replies. After starting this thread I found this, thanks to icepotato:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/empty-PET-pu ... 3a68473d78

These look great and have a minimalistic quality similar to the ADA. Search for icepotato's thread in the journal section to see them filled with the ferts!

hoggie, those dispensers look great to. Aluminium with be useful in storing liquid carbon as well as it shouldn't be exposed to heat or light.

Many thanks,

Neil


----------



## GHNelson (24 Jul 2011)

Hi Neil
Yes that was what I was thinking.  
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (24 Jul 2011)

:arrow: http://www.ampulla.co.uk/Shop-For-Plast ... 6-170-160/
These look the part.....but not glass which is a shame.
hoggie


----------



## Westyggx (24 Jul 2011)

Hoggie do we know how much each ml in each pump comes out?


----------



## GHNelson (24 Jul 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Hoggie do we know how much each ml in each pump comes out?


Westy 
5 pumps 5ml 
And its accurate  
hoggie


----------



## Westyggx (24 Jul 2011)

Ta pal!


----------



## N.Campbell (25 Jul 2011)

Thanks guys, good to know its accurate. I will be buying some soon ( i still need to finish stocking my dry salts first though). Thanks for all the help.   

Many thanks,

Neil


----------



## Westyggx (25 Jul 2011)

I just bought some of the ones off ebay from China, must admit they do look good


----------



## NeilW (21 Sep 2011)

Anyone know of a dispensing pump that will do less then 1ml per pump for a nano?


----------



## GHNelson (21 Sep 2011)

Hi Neil
Why don't you just reduce the ferts/trace your adding to the water by  50% or 25% or even 10%.
Then you can still use a 1ml pump.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Gill (21 Sep 2011)

Having a browse I found these: Adjustable dispensers
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottle-top-di ... 791560afc8


----------



## Box'o'water (21 Sep 2011)

How about these from Fluidsensoronline:

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=13295


----------



## NeilW (21 Sep 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi Neil
> Why don't you just reduce the ferts/trace your adding to the water by  50% or 25% or even 10%.
> Then you can still use a 1ml pump.
> Cheers
> hoggie


I'm wanting to dose 0.5mls. So if the bottle pumped 1ml per pump I could just cut the liquid carbon or ferts with 50% RO water?


			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Having a browse I found these: Adjustable dispensers
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottle-top-di ... 791560afc8


I can't get my head around these... would they just pump the specified amount (eg 0.5mls) per pump?


----------



## NeilW (21 Sep 2011)

Box'o'water said:
			
		

> How about these from Fluidsensoronline:
> 
> http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=13295



Good idea but the quantity is too much.


----------



## barturas (30 Dec 2011)

NeilW said:
			
		

> I'm wanting to dose 0.5mls. So if the bottle pumped 1ml per pump I could just cut the liquid carbon or ferts with 50% RO water?



Dilute your ferts 1:1 (one part of fert: one part of RO Water) and you'll get 50%, therefore 1ml will add all your desired amount of stuff.


----------

